# Tokyo pictures



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

YOKOSO !( welcome ) Tokyo !











Tokyo station









Imperial palace 









Iidabashi area









Kasumigaseki area









River city apartments









Shiodome shio site









Tokyo tower and toranomon area









Tokyo dome









Roppongi hills









Akihabara ( OTAKU Town)









Shinjuku area Shinjuku station


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

omg, so chaotic!!! but i like it, thats tokyo style


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Super pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JuanCarlos (Feb 4, 2005)

Arigatou gozaimasu  Great pics.


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

OMG this is the density!!


----------



## SebasvandenBrink (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow just absolutely amazing!


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

so dense:applause:


----------



## bedista (Aug 12, 2006)

what i like most about tokyo is it's density. it looks so clean even if its to crowded. the building designs are very simple yet stunning (unlike those bloody post-modern wanna bes that are raqther ugly).


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Tokyotic!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

mg: excellent


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tokyo: the God City*

Tokyo is a 'God' city! Wow! Transportation infrastructure is so well-developed.

I wonder why no other city has ever built a mesh of transportation infrastructure as well-developed as Tokyo. I mean, not even Hong Kong has all those heavy-rail lines criss-crossing a very large area. Hong Kong might have a better organized metro but it is not because it is well-planned but rather because of Hong Kong's geography.

Nothing compares to Tokyo when it comes to man-made (artificially-constructed) immensity.


----------



## Huppoe (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, the mass-transit with subways and trains covering every part of the big region is one amazing thing. Well thought out and an example of how investments on huge subway nets is a great idea. Viewing pictures of Tokyo is breath-taking, same thing probably goes with being there as a tourist, but I probably would get anxious with only concrete around everywhere. As an example, Sapporo and Kyoto are both big cities, but still have managed to save some greenery. There's nothing like having to take 60 minute train from your home to see a forest. That has to suck.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

hey I know this is off topic but TR-909, do you own a TR-909??? thats a great machine

good pics btw!


----------



## ChicagoNight (Nov 22, 2006)

Beauty in urban density

i love this city so much


----------



## hobubu1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love Tokyo, i wish i could go there. It is well developed and it is the largest city (metro area) in the world!


----------



## Cosme fulanito (Mar 30, 2006)

it's like a city of the future!!! totally incredible!


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

TR-909+ said:


> YOKOSO !( welcome ) Tokyo !
> River city apartments
> http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~building-pc/photo-tokyo-air/2006-11/tsukishima-1.JPG


A big WOW! I really like that picture.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

perfect!
I have no words, the third photo is so amazing!!
but I liked the all!


----------



## Vortox (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, such an amazing city:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Tokyo - its a wonderful town!


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

VERY GOOD, イメージをありがとう


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

takiro said:


> イメージをありがとう


どういたしまして :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome as always!


----------



## Quisqueyano (Jun 13, 2006)

beautiful city!!!!!


----------



## Kilbane (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow! What a density!!


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you all !

The view of Tokyo


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Third of a kind said:


> hey I know this is off topic but TR-909, do you own a TR-909??? thats a great machine
> 
> good pics btw!



Yes , I have 909 and 808


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

Tokyo is a wonderful town..kay:


----------



## Superfish (Aug 24, 2006)

Impressive. So many buildings of different heights, clusters and locations. I see a decent amount of cranes too, the city is still building


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Yokohama view from TMG


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

tokyo is too dense.........where are the green spaces?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES! Damn can't wait to visit TOKYO


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

archy_ said:


> tokyo is too dense.........where are the green spaces?


there are plenty of green spaces in tokyo -- yoyogi park, shinjuku gyoen and ueno park to name but three -- but they don't make for good 'ubercity' shots so you hardly ever see them.

density has its benefits too... you're never more than 15 min walk away from a train station and there are always at least 5 convenience stores nearby, each packed with asahi beer and open 24/7.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

south said:


> density has its benefits too... you're never more than 15 min walk away from a train station and there are always at least 5 convenience stores nearby, each packed with asahi beer and open 24/7.


HELL YEAH!!! :cheers:


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Shinjuku city , Tokyo


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

is that a yellow cherry blossom tree or it's just autumn?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

haha...yellow cherry blossom 
i guess it´s a ginkgo tree.
the way the leaves are arranged and the intense yellow colour make me think so. and i think ginkgo trees are pretty popular in japan. i´ve seen lots of them in tokyo.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Tokyo is my opinion is one one of the best cities worlwide,Japan is also great.Iwas wondering if someone can take pictures of Tokyos many modern and exclusive stores like the Chanel or Gucci boutiques I heard they looked great


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

I love tokyo! the best city in the world. no doubt about it.


----------

